# Need help with 1116



## aawasthi001 (Jan 19, 2011)

Hi,

Need help with form # 1116.

Country-A:
Wages: $16,340
Tax: $335

Country-B:
Wages: $87,123
Tax: $0

Country-A:
Passive: $20,088
Tax: $666

Schedule-A:
#4: $1641
#27:$1250

I am referencing Publication 514 (2013), Foreign Tax Credit for Individuals, still confused.

Using TaxAct to prepare my 2013 return. Using 2555 ($97,600 exclustion) & 1116. Pls see attached sample-1116 (my concern is #3d)

Thanks


----------



## FFMralph (Dec 22, 2012)

Hi, 
Part 1, Line 1a are the wages remaining *after* claiming the FEIE (form 2555).
Line 3d are the wages *before* claiming the FEIE (form 2555).
Line 3e are all earnings (wages & interest) *before* claiming the FEIE (form 2555).

What I don't know, is if Lines 3d and 3e are based on the percentage of each country. I don't think so though. I think the totals are to be entered.


----------

